# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Sindred Needs You

## Siиdяed

If you haven't seen this, I'd like you to.

I'd really like to make the DV role-playing forum a busy place, and I'd love for that to come from member contributed creativity.

You don't need to like role-playing games. It's just a project that I think could use some artwork and I suspect that it'll be fun to do.

----------

